# Walnut Study with SW Chemical Varnish topcoat



## aroplate (Aug 21, 2013)




----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Looks killer!


----------



## aroplate (Aug 21, 2013)

Delta Painting said:


> Looks killer!


Thanks, spraying Kem Var in this enclosed study is burning the sh!t out of my eyes


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Looks awesome! 

Get you a full face respirator, you may need your eyes later in life. Of course that depends on how well your wife ages. :whistling2:


----------



## aroplate (Aug 21, 2013)

straight_lines said:


> Looks awesome!
> 
> Get you a full face respirator, you may need your eyes later in life. Of course that depends on how well your wife ages. :whistling2:


Thanks,
That's the 2nd time I heard that, I'm going to have to check into it, I always thought the overspray would get on the screen and block my vision, do you have that issue?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Get some clear peel away screens for them. Just like the drivers in Nascar. 

Well not really but yea it keeps the face plate clean. Unless you are spraying overhead it usually isn't a problem.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Wow nice work!! 
Definitely full face respirator.


----------

